# Stingray Ride this Sunday 11/11



## Jrodarod (Nov 7, 2018)

Hope everyone has this info already. Hosted by the SoCal Stingrays.  Meeting at RAT Beach,  387 Paseo De La Playa , Redondo Beach CA,  90277. 
Meet at 8:30am , Ride at 9:30am. By past experience, always a nice family friendly ride with plenty of photo opportunities.


----------



## stoney (Nov 7, 2018)

Post pics of the ride and the bikes.


----------

